# UB MADI multitrack recording - help



## tech-in-specs (Oct 5, 2019)

Hi folks, hoping for a little bit of help with something. I've recently started a new job as a Tech Manager (essentially I'm the only full-time technician!) and the sound equipment is a little different to what I've previously used. I've previously used mainly Allen & Heath desks but I'm now working with a Digico SD11, and it's mostly fine but it's the UB MADI function I'm having trouble getting my head around.

The previous tech left the desk set up with the UB MADI outputting 12 channels, 2 of which I tend to use for a stereo Qlab feed from the 2012 iMac next to the SD11. An incoming company want to be able to do a multitrack recording of their show (of about 12 inputs), and I know the SD11 with UB MADI has the capacity to do so, but I can't seem to work out exactly how. I know hypothetically it's to do with copying the audio from the local I/O ports to the UB MADI but that's where I get stuck (I've got a D-rack but the last time I plugged it into the desk it fried the motherboard and it took a week and a half to get repaired so I'd rather use the local I/O instead of risking the desk frying again!) 

If anyone out there has done this sort of thing before and wouldn't mind giving me some pointers I'd be eternally grateful.


----------



## themuzicman (Oct 6, 2019)

Super simple. From the Master Screen go to Setup->Copy Audio. From there you just punch in Source/Destination. 

You can copy Audio from any source and send it to any source. When you hit the "Listen to Copied Audio" button, it flips the input patch on your desk so the Source of each channel becomes your Destination from your Copy Audio (Virtual Sound Check).


----------



## tech-in-specs (Oct 6, 2019)

Ace, thanks for this; I've got the local I/O ports routed to the MADI output, now I've got to figure out how to send these signals to Garageband (as that's the only software available on the iMac; I've seen people recommend using Pro Tools but I don't have the budget for a licence) ready for recording. Hopefully that'll be relatively easy!


----------



## themuzicman (Oct 6, 2019)

Skip Garageband and go download Reaper -- it's essentially Shareware, download it, the demo is the full version with popups, and when you like it, spend the $60 to buy it. 

Reaper is my favorite DAW for all the things we do in theater.


----------



## DrewE (Oct 6, 2019)

tech-in-specs said:


> Ace, thanks for this; I've got the local I/O ports routed to the MADI output, now I've got to figure out how to send these signals to Garageband (as that's the only software available on the iMac; I've seen people recommend using Pro Tools but I don't have the budget for a licence) ready for recording. Hopefully that'll be relatively easy!



Be aware that GarageBand is limited to using a 44.1 kHz sampling rate only--or at least that's my understating of it. You may need to diddle some settings on the sources to get it to work for that reason.


----------



## Smellyglove (Oct 6, 2019)

Let me add to this discussion that I'd rather download Waves' Tracks Live. Which is full out 100% free multitrack recording/playback DAW. Reaper has some bells and whistles comparing to what is needed for just a plain recording situation, and is 60 days free trial "only".

In Tracks Live select UB-MADI, and which MADI-streams you'd like to record. Simple as hell.


----------

